# 11/4/08 Rainy Day Reds



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, sunday me and mac(macp6) went out, and friggin nailed drum, every cast on topwater, fish were blowing up on it constantly, we caught a bunch...DIDNT BRING THE CAMERA!

well, i skipped outa work early, and so did he today...went back to basically the same spot, except it was flood high tide. we still caught em pretty good, but none on topwater.

it was raining on and off, and then just on hard for an hour, and it got cold, so we said to hell with it and paddled back in..

heres some pics and a lil video clip of mac fightin a drum

Me With a lil Chunky pup








Mac with one of many he caught today (got more then me the sumbitch!, thats ok, cuz i wore his arse out saturday offshore in the boat, and sunday on the pups..guess even a blind squirel finds a nut every now and then )








lil vid clip of mac fightin a diff fish
<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://i281.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid281.photobucket.com/albums/kk237/JesseLockowitz/82f7d879.flv">


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice.


----------



## mountainsalt (Mar 13, 2007)

you guys are the cats pajamas. way to go on the pullage.


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

Nice job there! Ive always wanted to catch a red its like my dream fish and you guys like catch em day and night! Great job!


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

inshoreangler95 said:


> Nice job there! Ive always wanted to catch a red its like my dream fish and you guys like catch em day and night! Great job!


well ur in miami, ill swap places with ya.


----------

